
Auto-Keras: automated machine learning (AutoML) package based on Keras - jfoster
https://github.com/jhfjhfj1/autokeras
======
syntaxing
Super cool! I want to access the docs but I am getting a certificate error (it
might be me)? Does this also have transfer learning built in?

~~~
1_over_n
definitely interested in the transfer learning question & if so how the
initial architecture to base model on is selected? Would also be keen to know
about other factors relevant to iterating over models e.g. how early stopping
is dealt with?

